# Heresy Era Worldeaters Comission log



## fynn (Sep 19, 2008)

*Heresy Era Worldeaters Comission log. now updated with first finished pics*

Hi all,
A member of my locla club has asked me to do a painting comission for him, and like the fool i am i accepted........lol.
Now his idea is a heresy era world eaters army, set at the point of there turning, so the models are useing a mix of SM,CSM and FW parts, and as its at the turning hes useing the C:BA for there list (please, no fluff agurments, im just painting the army).
For there main colour he has gone with the red armour look with brass trim that we've all come to love (and fear?), with a few exceptions, and these exceptions are a Liby, Chaplin and apothacarys (which will be covered when i get to em).
Anyway on to the first lot of pics of the test models, which are a 5 man assault squad and an Apothacary
















































And the Apothacary







.
Now i admit i have cheated a bit, And used army painter dragon skin primer for a base coat, and also as i found out last night, i need to do fairly quick job, as hes hopeing to use the army at a Tourny in may (ASMoH in Basingstoke), then applied a red wash over that, and once the paints arrive, i will then go over the armour with Vellego Bloody red and high light from there.
The apothacary i primed black, and then used astronomican grey on the armour, which i will then go over with vellejo offwhite, then highlight with white, then his shoulder pads will be done in red with the brass trim.
i will update the log over the weekend with progress

fynn (has he bitten off more than he chew......lol)


----------



## LunaticStrain (Apr 13, 2008)

I love the mix of CSM and SM parts. I can't wait to see how it all turns out when they're finished.


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

Yeah, these are looking pretty good so far, and good call using the shouty space wolf heads!
Looking forward to seeing some more progress on these.

Rev


----------



## kharn-the-betrayer (Jul 16, 2010)

they look good so far, but why would there be librarians in a khorne army?


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

kharn-the-betrayer said:


> they look good so far, but why would there be librarians in a khorne army?


Because it's a heresy era army


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Will be watching! Go go gadget Fynn you can do it!


----------



## fynn (Sep 19, 2008)

cheers for the comments guys, i will be doing a WIP update later today.
Done all the case coat now on the Apothacary, but not sure if im happy with the white yet, but will post a pic of him later today.
one thing i will say though is, i do like the vellejo paints, they seem to go on a lot smotther than the GW paints, so im gona look at replaceing all paints overa long term period with the vellejo paints.

fynn, thank fuck its the weekend


----------



## fynn (Sep 19, 2008)

As promiced, heres a small update, heres an assault marine thats had more of the base colours added and some highlights
















And heres the WIP of the apothacary, not sure if im happy with the white yet
















And heres a taster of the soze of the project (these are just the first batch)
















And a taster of 2 of the vanguard vets that the client built

















As always C&C welcome, and will update over the weekend

fynn


----------



## fynn (Sep 19, 2008)

right, i should have some wip updates up later today.
Quick question to those that have read the verious HH books, what loylist chapters did the worldeaters beat the snot out of during the heresy once they turned, as some of the models have trophys on, so a list of who they sloted would be handy for getting the right colours

P.s im only on book 5 of the HH series, so got a lot of catching up to do.....lol


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

I woudl suggest scratching or engraving them emblem more then using the one that is affixed to the armor since they are juts going over to chaos I doubt that have had time to put on the emblem. Also red is not their original color so you might wanna make some half way painted to red and honestly none painted with just the emblems painted or engraved on.


----------



## fynn (Sep 19, 2008)

i would do a part and part colour, but the client has asked for the WE red as a colour, plus all the emblems are already on the models, as he built em befre passing em on to me to butcher with a paint job..............lol.
Anyway, update time, the first lot is almost done, just the jump packs to finish off, and detail work on the apothacary to do.
















































the models will be mounted on resin base's which are now painted and ready to be used.

thats it for now, c&c welcome


----------



## fynn (Sep 19, 2008)

Update time, right the first 6 figures are now finished, on to the pics
















Apothacry








And the squad members








































Well there you go chaps C&C welcome


----------



## omgitsduane (May 14, 2008)

That last khorne model looks so intimidating. thats forgeworld helmets right cos I dont remember them looking so cool?


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

Looks good, however, on the jump pack apothacary the white looks a tad thick on the inner leg. 

Also, you're using the Army Painter primer, are you painting the gold/flesh/details black before painting them? It really makes it looks a lot better if you do. Thats what I would advise 

+Rep


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

yeah I wouldn't work so much with red as I would with white... You could paint red with the white showing through which shows their pre heresy colours still a little "fresh" Lookin good though man!!


----------



## Ugly_Kid (Feb 20, 2011)

Looking good matey will have batch 2 ready soon
The client


----------



## Ugly_Kid (Feb 20, 2011)

So how is the project progressing ?:wink:


----------



## docgeo (Jan 8, 2010)

They look very good except for a couple spots on the Doc where the paint looks a little think...but my main question is..if they are pre-heresy shouldn't their armor be white and blue?

Doc


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

Nice done dude, continue pleasing the Gods!


----------



## Ugly_Kid (Feb 20, 2011)

What I was looking to build was a heresy/pre-Skalanthrax Khornate army before the World Eaters went completely off the reservation and went down the full beserker route (Something I take real issues with:angry 
It was really an excuse to combine some of forgeworld's better models - the World Eater conversion sets and a handful of mark 3/4/5/6 power armour figures- inspired by the Night Lords novel where the chaos marines are forced to scavenge bits of old armour which I thought would sit well with the XII legion.


----------



## Firefighter X (Apr 21, 2010)

I like the overall look and scheme. My only issues are the use of post heresy jump packs and post heresy weapons for a heresy era army. A minor thing really.

FFX


----------



## Anarkitty (Jul 29, 2008)

I like them (as much as a Slaanesh fan can like Khorne models), but the reds look a little flat. Maybe the hilights and shading just don't come through in the pictures, but they could probably stand a dark red wash and a bit of hilighting along sharp edges. The white looks good though.


----------



## fynn (Sep 19, 2008)

hi peeps, i know its been a while but been haveing health issues and on new meds which take some getting use to. And as this is a commission job, i need to be more with than when i rapidly painted my GK's for a tourny (wasnt getting paid for my own army....lol)
since i painted the test unit, ive given them a black wask over the armour which has improved the look. got a second unit almost, so get some picks up shortly.


----------

